
Novice Programming Mistakes - ashitlerferad
http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/06/09/novice-programming-mistakes.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper:
[https://kar.kent.ac.uk/46742/1/fp1187-altadmri.pdf](https://kar.kent.ac.uk/46742/1/fp1187-altadmri.pdf)

